# Onkyo 818 and 12V trigger and audyssey



## rselby (Feb 8, 2012)

I use the 12 volt trigger to turn on and off all my amps...but when I try and run the audyssey it shuts off the 12v trigger and ( amps are not on) so no sound....has any one found a way around this trigger issue


----------



## dougc (Dec 19, 2009)

It would be a pain, but couldn't you just unplug the 12v trigger before you run Audyssey? I'm not aware of 12v management inside of the 818 settings.


----------



## rselby (Feb 8, 2012)

Thats what im gonna end up doing just to run audyssey.....just not really happy about the way the 12v trigger is only for z 2 and 3...and not a mian...even on the 929...just got the 818 2 days ago.


----------



## dougc (Dec 19, 2009)

That is my main gripe with the 818. Why on earth would they not have a 12v trigger for zone 1 knowing that most people who would use this would have at least subs?


----------



## asarose247 (Jan 8, 2013)

I can be sympathetic to the zone 2 and 3 issues but my subs amps are on auto in zone 1 (BASH 300's) and function predictably, so I'm curious as to how a sub would need a zone 1 trigger?


----------



## rselby (Feb 8, 2012)

asarose247 said:


> I can be sympathetic to the zone 2 and 3 issues but my subs amps are on auto in zone 1 (BASH 300's) and function predictably, so I'm curious as to how a sub would need a zone 1 trigger?


I think the bash amp is triggered by sensing the input signal to the amp...I have an external amp driving 2 subs, and multiple amps driving all my other speakers, they don't have a sensing signal trigger device ( like the bash amp)...so need something to turn on all of these amps from the remote...and audyssey shuts off z 2 and 3 when calibrating...so that shuts off all my amps....had to make a 12 volt trigger to always be on to use when running the audyssey....then after calibrated...hook it back up to the zone 2 trigger...that's my workaround so far!


----------

